# new here!



## toopy45 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi all,

Hoping someone may know the answer to this one...

Been suffering with random hypo symptoms since I had a full thyroidectomy in 2011. Recently I've shown signs of Hashimoto's disease. First, just wondering if you can get Hashimoto's disease after having your thyroid out, and secondly, is swollen lymph nodes in the neck a notable symptom of this disease?

Thanks in advance for your help!

T


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What did you have your thyroidectomy for? When do your labs look like? What medications are you on?


----------



## toopy45 (Apr 29, 2016)

On levothyroxine, had 4 inconclusive FN biopsies on nodule that continued to grow so Dr recommended removal (didn't know the whole thing was being removed until after waking from surgery). My TSH levels have always been " fine " (don't know exact numbers), so Dr's refuse to alter them. It was my Naturopath (who is unable to requisition blood work) that believes I have all the signs of Hashimoto's. Don't think all that matters though....

My question is, is it possible to get Hashimoto's after having your thyroid removed? And is swollen lymph nodes in your neck one of the he typical signs?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My question is, is it possible to get Hashimoto's after having your thyroid removed? And is swollen lymph nodes in your neck one of the he typical signs?


No - your issue is likely you are under medicated or not converting your T4 medication to FT-3.

As far as your swelling in lymph glands - that is something you definitely need to have checked out by a medical doctor.

It is your right to have your lab results. Call the office and ask for the actual results with ranges.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If your doctor is only testing and dosing you off of TSH, you need to find a new doctor ASAP. Us thyroid-less people HAVE to dose off of Free T3 and Free T4.


----------

